# 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)



## Tai12 (18. März 2012)

Hallo erstmal,

ich wurde von einem guten Bekannten gebeten, seinen 
ca. 5000 m² Angelteich zu bewirtschaften.
Der Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle im Sommer 2m tief und 
im Herbst 3m. Das Wasser ist türkis und schön klar.
Da ich mich noch nicht so gut auskenne hätte ich
ein paar Fragen an euch.

Außer an Forellen bin ich nicht an bestimmte Fischarten
gebunden und kann daher den Rest alleine bestimmen.
Und nun meine Fragen:

1. Wieviele Forellen würdet ihr ungefähr einsetzen, wenn  versucht wird regelmäßig zu angeln.. (ca. 2 mal pro Monat)

2. Was haltet ihr von Karpfen bzw. Graskarpfen ?

3. Hättet ihr noch mehr Vorschläge (vielleicht Störe oder Barsche)

Ihr könnt mir wirklich alle Vorschläge bzw. Tipps geben damit ich den Teich gut bewirtschaften bzw. führen kann. 


Danke schonmal für die Antworten




**habe ausversehen in dem Titel geschrieben dass es ein 500 m**² großer Teich ist,   jedoch ist er 5000 m**² groß !!
Ich bitte um Entschuldigung..
*


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (19. März 2012)

*AW: 500 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Naja wenn das Wasser so klar ist, wieso Karpfen?
Schöner Teich, würde mir auch gefallen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Tobi94 (19. März 2012)

*AW: 500 m² Teich (besetzen)*



Tai12 schrieb:


> Am besten ihr sagt mir ertmal was ihr von dem See/Teich haltet


 
GEIL!|supergri


----------



## jkc (19. März 2012)

*AW: 500 m² Teich (besetzen)*



Tai12 schrieb:


> ...
> Ihr könnt mir wirklich alle Vorschläge bzw. Tipps geben damit ich den Teich gut bewirtschaften bzw. führen kann.



Hallo,

schöne Anlage!

Mein Tipp: Arbeite Dich erst mal richtig ins Thema ein bevor Du frei Schnauze irgend ein Sammelsurium von Arten Besetzt.  
Ein Buch welches oft in diesem Zusammenhang empfohlen wird ist "Der Teichwirt".

Bei klarem, krautigem Wasser denke ich zunächst immer an Schleie und Hecht; ob die sonstigen Parameter dazu Passen kann ich aber nicht beantworten.

Karpfen und Forelle in einem Teich? 
Forellen benötigen viel Sauerstoff und mögen sicher auch klares Wasser.
Der Karpfen mag wärme, kommt mit weniger Sauerstoff zurecht wühlt am Grund und trübt das Wasser.
Ob beide Arten in ein und dem selben Gewässer, zeitgleich gute Bedingungen vorfinden? 

Störe kommen meiner Erfahrung nach teilweise nicht gut mit Pflanzenwuchs zurecht, da sie sich darin verfangen.


Alles in allem ein sehr komplexes Thema, welches ich nicht abschließend hier im Forum behandeln würde.

Grüße JK


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. März 2012)

*AW: 500 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Im Sommer 2 Meter tief und im Herbst 3 Meter ????

Wird der See jedes abgelassen und zum Herbst hin wieder gestaut ?

Und sonstige Fragen :
- Wieviel Zulauf Liter/Stunde hat der See ?
- Klares , kaltes Quellwasser oder normales Bachwasser ?
- Wie sind die Höchsttemperaturen des Sees ?

Da man dort viel Kraut sieht , würde ich dort sofort Schleien reinwerfen .... aber das sehr klare Wasser irritiert ein bissel.
Ist das Wasser das ganze Jahr über so klar ?

EDIT : Das sollen nur 500m2 sein ???


----------



## Tobi94 (19. März 2012)

*AW: 500 m² Teich (besetzen)*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> EDIT : Das sollen nur 500m2 sein ???


 


Tai12 schrieb:


> **habe ausversehen in dem Titel geschrieben dass es ein 500 m**² großer Teich ist, jedoch ist er 5000 m**² groß !!*
> *Ich bitte um Entschuldigung..*


Tippfehler, er hat sich schon entschuldigt


----------



## Tai12 (19. März 2012)

*AW: 500 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Danke erstmal für die ganzen Antworten.
Also um ertmal auf die Antwort von *Ulrich Horst* einzugehen..
soweit ich weiß hat der See gar kein Zulauf und daher wird er auch nicht abgelassen oder gestaut. Ich meinte dass es hier im Sommer nur sehr wenig regnet und im Herbst schon..daher ändert sich der Wasserstand im Herbst bzw. Sommer.

Habe den Vorbesitzer noch einmal gefragt und herausgefunden dass es Quellwasser ist. Jedoch weiß ich leider nicht wie die Durchschnittstemperatur ist, da ich den Teich auch erst seit 1 Woche kenne. 

Wie siehts mit den Algen bzw. Pflanzen an der Wasseroberfläche aus ? Würdet ihr sie entfernen oder würden sie sehr stören ??
Habe mich nur gewundert da halt sehr viele Algen vorhanden sind, aber das Wasser immernoch sooooooo klar ist. Ich meine damit, ich kann bis auf den Boden schaun  .
Was haltet ihr von Graskarpfen oder Schleien um die Algen zu beseitigen ??

Wir wollten eigl. gar keine Hechte da sie dann bestimmt unsere Forellen o.ä fressen. :/


----------



## daci7 (19. März 2012)

*AW: 500 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Hecht und Forelle beißt sich natürlich (im warsten Sinne des Wortes) - allerdings würde ich bei deinem Wasser eher auf einen Hecht-Schleien Typ tippen, als auf einen Salmonidengewässer. Dafür würde der starke Pflanzenbewuchs sprechen, und auch der (wahrscheinlich) niedrige Sauerstoffgehalt besonders in Sommernächten (bei alleinigem Quellwassereintrag) und so starker Verdunstung.

Karpfen werden dir dein Wasser recht flott eintrüben, das würde ich definitiv überdenken. Genauso Graskarpfen - entweder sie bringen nichts (in Punkto Wasserpflanzen) oder du hast ne trübe Brühe, weil dir die Burschen den See zusche*ßen und somit ideal für alle möglichen pelargisch lebenden Phyto- und Zooplankten machen.

Ohne konkrete Wasserwerte kann dir allerdings niemand wirklich  weiterhelfen. Interessant wäre vor allem der Sauerstoffgehalt  (Sommer/Winter jeweils auch Tag/Nacht), pH-Werte (im Besten Fall auch  übers Jahr gesehn) und vor allem die Temperatur (besonders die max.  Temperatur im Sommer).

Rein vom optischen her: sehr schönes Gewässer! und gerade daher würde ich mir beim Besatz besonders Mühe geben und erstmal klären: was ist bereits drin? und welche Vorraussetzungen habe ich (s.o.)?

#h

PS: Kraut am besten manuell entfernen mit ner Krautharke - ist zwar ne Sysyphus-Arbeit, aber besser als der Versuch mittels Graskarpfen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. März 2012)

*AW: 500 m² Teich (besetzen)*

EVENTUELL hast du Glück und einen See ohne Karpfen "erwischt".
Dann würde ich den Teufel tun und Karpfen oder Graser besetzen.

Es böte sich ein Hecht-Schleien-Besatz an , wenn die anderen Faktoren stimmen.

Was ist denn im See an Kleinfisch ? Muscheln ? Krebsen ?

Beobachte den See doch erstmal über den Sommer, miss Temperatur , Sauerstoffgehalt u.s.w. - zum Herbst hin kannst du dann über den Besatz nachdenken.

Evtl. suchst du dir einen Lehrgang um mehr über Gewässerbewirtschaftung,-beurteiling u.s.w. zu lernen. Würde ich für die beste Idee halten.


----------



## Tai12 (19. März 2012)

*AW: 500 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Also im Moment sind gar keine Fische im See !!
Daher würde ich ihn ja nun neu besetzen 
Würden Schleien denn was an dem Wasserpflanzen-Problem machen bzw. würden sie das Wasser auch so trüb machen ??

Würde ja auch SEHR gerne ein paar Goldforellen eisetzten da ich die einfach geil finde und man sie hier nicht so oft sieht 

Sprechen denn wirklich so viele Dinge gegen Karpfen ??
Hätte halt den seeeehr großen Wunsch Karpfen einzusetzen.
ca. 20 Spiegel bzw. Schuppenkarpfen würden doch nicht wirklich soo schnell das Wasser trüb machen oder ?? Ich mein bei so einer großen Fläche ?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. März 2012)

*AW: 500 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Ich antworte mal in loser Reihenfolge :

- "Goldforellen" .... eine Laune der Natur - die Farbe schreit förmlich nach Fressfeinden, von daher ist diese Farbe in der Natur so gut wie ausgestorben. Willst du Kormorane, Reiher u.s.w. füttern ?

- Forellen grundsätzlich :  Wie schon Vorposter geschrieben haben , evtl. wird das Wasser ja viel zu warm für diese Fische. Willst du diese elendig eingehen lassen ?

- Karpfen : WENN man schon die Gelegenheit hat und EVENTUELL einen See ohne Zuwanderer bekommt, fände ich es schade hier diesen Allerweltsfisch einzusetzen.

- Der See hat KEINE Fische ? Das kann eigentlich nur sein, wenn er im Sommer regelmässig umkippt und im Winter durchfriert.Ein See dieser Größe sollte eigentlich immer einen natürlichen Bestand haben - ansonsten stimmt da was nicht.


----------



## Tai12 (19. März 2012)

*AW: 500 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Okay werde den alten Inhaber nochmal nach dem alten Besatz fragen, da auch viele Enten den See passieren und so ja auch oft Fische mitgetragen werden..

Würde jetzt gerne erstmal versuchen, falls alle Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind, einen groben Überblick über den neuen Besatz zu bekommen, da sich ja nicht alle Fische untereinander *verstehen*

Könnte man bei den Pflanzen bzw. Wasserverhältnissen auch Köderfische wie Rotaugen o.ä halten und welche Fische kann man gut in einem See zusammen halten ?

Wäre echt nett wenn ihr mal ne grobe Liste bzw. kleine Tipps geben könntet und ich werde in den nächsten Wochen mal die Wasserqualität überprüfen, sprich PH-Wert und Sauerstoffgehalt 

Danke schonmal an Alle


----------



## jkc (19. März 2012)

*AW: 500 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Hi, schau doch mal hier rein; für dass Beispiel Hecht-Schleien-See z.B. auf Seite 122

http://www.vdff-fischerei.de/filead...Heft_14_Besatzmassnahmen_Baer_et_al__2007.pdf

Grüße JK

Edit: Ich würde drauf wetten, dass schon Rotaugen und / oder Rotfedern im See vorhanden sind.


----------



## C.K. (19. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Ich habe es mal geändert, nun steht in der Forenübersicht 5000 statt 500 m²


----------



## BallerNacken (19. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Kleine Zwischenfrage...Bin ich der einzige, der das Bild nicht sehen kann? Oder wurde es raus genommen?


----------



## C.K. (19. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Der Threadersteller hat es gelöscht. Ich, als Mod, wasche meine Hände in Unschuld! :q:q


----------



## Tai12 (19. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Ok danke erstmal für die Änderrung des Themanamen und an  BallerNacken : Habe die Bilder wieder gelöscht da ich eigl. keine reinstellen durfte und den anderen nur kurz einen kleinen Einblick ermöglichen wollte


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



> Habe die Bilder wieder gelöscht da ich eigl. keine reinstellen durfte  und den anderen nur kurz einen kleinen Einblick ermöglichen wollte


Hä,verstehe ich jetzt nicht?
Warum darf kein Bild mehr eingestellt werden, zumal es sich bei dem Bild doch offensichtlich um ein Privates und nicht etwa ein aus dem www entnommenes handelt?
Zum Besatz, der Teich sieht auch für mich aus wie dass typische Hecht/Schleiengewässer, daher würde ich auch bei dieser Fischgesellschaft bleiben.
Auch wenn es schwer fällt, würde ich auf die Karpfen verzichten und erst recht auf Graser!
Die Karpfen werden durch ihr Gründeln für trübes Wasser sorgen, wobei
höchswahrscheinlich die reichlich vorkommende Wasserpest abstirbt, welche bisher für dieses extrem klare Wasser verantwortlich ist.
Wenn nun diese Wasserpest abstirbt, kann es sogar sein, dass dein Teich
im nächsten Jahr umkippt, dafür brauchst du nur ein paar Karpfen zuviel!
Was die Graser angeht, da sieht es ähnlich aus, wenn die deine Wasserpest ausrotten wird alles in deren Ausscheidungen verwandelt und dein Wasser wird mit Nährstoffen überdüngt (die welche bisher in den Planzen gebunden sind).
Wobei die Graser erfahrungsgemäß erst zuletzt an die Wasserpest gehen,
vorher machen die alle anderen Planzen (einschließlich Schilf) nieder!



> Könnte man bei den Pflanzen bzw. Wasserverhältnissen auch Köderfische  wie Rotaugen o.ä halten und welche Fische kann man gut in einem See  zusammen halten ?


Da gehe ich wie schon einer meiner Vorposter davon aus, dass sie schon drin sind!
Wobei in den Hecht/Schleientypus selbstverständlich Rotfedern/Rotaugen mit dazu gehören!
Ich würde besetzen:
1 Zentner Rotaugen/Rotfedern
ca. 50 Schleien S2/S3
Hecht erst im nächsten Jahr besetzen, entweder 100 Brütlinge oder 5-6, 30-45cm!
Und wenn du unbedingt Forellen darin haben willst, eben noch ein paar Refos, dann wirst du sehen ob sie den Sommer überleben!
Schaden werden sie dem Gewässer jedenfalls nicht!
Um dass Gewässer weiter aufzuwerten, wären ein paar Teichmuscheln samt den dazugehörenden Bitterlingen auch nicht schlecht.
Ebenso würde ich vielleich noch eine See/Teichrosenecke anlegen, denn darunter hat auch die Wasserpest keine Chance, wobei es sein kann, dass du, bis die Seerose angewachsen ist, sie etwas von dieser Wasserpest freihalten musst (1-2 Jahre)!
Seerosen b.z.w. Teichrosen sind für ein solches Gewässer jedenfalls ökologisch wertvoller als die Wasserpest, denn alle Fische lieben sie, vor allem Schleien suchen dort gern nach Futter und Unterstand.
Dass soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass du deinen Teich davon zuwachsen lassen sollst, aber so 20-50 qm würden schon passen!

Jürgen


----------



## White Carp (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Find ich auch nicht schlecht. Wenn der See so klares Wasser hat ist es meist einer, der auf steinigen Grund liegt. Gut geeignet für Salmoniden!!! 
Gegen Karpfen kann eigentlich keiner was sagen, die gehöhren normalerweise in jedes Gewässer. Störe sind auch eine Tolle Sache. Was du aber nicht vergessen darfst ist, das du einen im Verhältniss ausgewogenen Raubfischen und Friedfisch bestand hast, damit auch 
die Raubfische Futter haben und die Friedfische nicht überhand nehmen.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



> Gegen Karpfen kann eigentlich keiner was sagen, die gehöhren normalerweise in jedes Gewässer.



Jo, jenseits des Urals, genau wie deine Störe!

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



White Carp schrieb:


> Gegen Karpfen kann eigentlich keiner was sagen, die gehöhren normalerweise in jedes Gewässer. Störe sind auch eine Tolle Sache.



Nicht dein ernst,oder??


----------



## daci7 (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Genauso wie am. Zwergwelse, am. Flusskrebse, ReFos, Sonnenbarsch, Kessler Grundel, Schwarzbarsch, Blaubandbärbling usw. 
|znaika:


----------



## White Carp (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jo, jenseits des Urals, genau wie deine Störe!



Fals du dich in Deutschland auskennen solltest, nenne mir bitte 
mal ein Gewässer, wo es keine Karpfen gibt. Außerdem sind sie gut um die Krautbestände nicht überhand nehmen zu lassen.
Und das mit den Stören ist eine Sache die jeder für sich wissen muss, jedoch sind diese, da muss ich dir recht geben, allerdings wirklich nicht Einheimisch.


----------



## daci7 (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



White Carp schrieb:


> Fals du dich in Deutschland auskennen solltest, nenne mir bitte
> mal ein Gewässer, wo es keine Karpfen gibt. Außerdem sind sie gut um die Krautbestände nicht überhand nehmen zu lassen.
> Und das mit den Stören ist eine Sache die jeder für sich wissen muss, jedoch sind diese, da muss ich dir recht geben, allerdings wirklich nicht Einheimisch.



Andersherum: Nenne mir ein Gewässer in Deutschland in dem es einen stabilen Karpfenbestand gibt - ohne dass dieser durch Besatz entstand.  Auch und besonders für Graskarpfen!

Btw: der Otto-Normal-Karpfen wird dir den Pflanzenbestand nicht anrühren - dieser wird nur durch die unvermeintliche Eintrübung des Gewässers und somit schlechtere Lichtversorgung zurückgehen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



White Carp schrieb:


> Fals du dich in Deutschland auskennen solltest, nenne mir bitte
> mal ein Gewässer, wo es keine Karpfen gibt. Außerdem sind sie gut um die Krautbestände nicht überhand nehmen zu lassen.
> Und das mit den Stören ist eine Sache die jeder für sich wissen muss, jedoch sind diese, da muss ich dir recht geben, allerdings wirklich nicht Einheimisch.



Vielleicht solltest du dich erst mal mit der Materie auseinandersetzen bevor du hier Leute zum Fischbesatz berätst, was meinste?
Und im Gegensatz zu Karpfen sind Störe heimische Fische!
Gruß


----------



## White Carp (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



White Carp schrieb:


> Was du aber nicht vergessen darfst ist, das du einen im Verhältniss ausgewogenen Raubfischen und Friedfisch bestand hast, damit auch die Raubfische Futter haben und die Friedfische nicht überhand nehmen.



Ich weiß wovon ich rede und fragt euch doch mal warum Karpfen überhaupt in Deutschland so oft besetzt werden, und ich garantiere euch, dass das mit nichts nach dem Motto "Drillspaß" zutun hat. Und seit mal ehrlich ich habe davon gesprochen das ihr mir Gewässer nennt, indenen heute keine Karpfen mehr vorkommen, ob besetzt oder nicht ist vollkommen egal. Ich habe das genau aus dem oben genannten Grund geschrieben. 
Ich verstehe euch echt nicht, das mit den Stören ist ja auch 
völliger schwachsinn, denn natürlich kommen die nur Hauptsächlich in Kanada vor. Wenn man aber allerdings eine artenreiche Fischvielfalt haben möchte ist das mit den Stören eine Obtion.


----------



## C.K. (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



> Ich weiß wovon ich rede



Das glaub ich Dir leider nicht, sorry. Ich empfehle auch dringend das Studium der einschlägigen Fachlitaratur.


----------



## White Carp (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



C.K. schrieb:


> Das glaub ich Dir leider nicht, sorry. Ich empfehle auch dringend das Studium der einschlägigen Fachlitaratur.




Ob du mir das nun glaubst oder nicht ist deine Sache, doch  wenn es um Karpfen geht, dass ist mein  Spezialgebiet. Und ich brauch auch keine Fachliteratur zu  studieren,sorry, denn das ist etwas für Freaks die sich anstatt sie sich  ans Wasser setzten, Fachliteratur studieren. #d  Und noch einmal es ist vollkommen egal ob dieser ein Teich, See oder  sonst irgendein Gewässer ist, ob in der Schweiz oder in Frankreich oder  in Italien oder in Spanien oder auch in ganz Europa, überall findest du  Karpfen und die schwimmen auch mitten in den Alpen in einem glasklaren  Natursee, oder in einem Tümpel. Der Karpfen ist einfach überall  vertreten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



White Carp schrieb:


> Ich weiß wovon ich rede und fragt euch doch mal warum Karpfen überhaupt in Deutschland so oft besetzt werden,
> 
> Ich verstehe euch echt nicht, das mit den Stören ist ja auch
> völliger schwachsinn, denn natürlich kommen die nur Hauptsächlich in Kanada vor. Wenn man aber allerdings eine artenreiche Fischvielfalt haben möchte ist das mit den Stören eine Obtion.



Nein, du weißt nicht wovon du redest! Karpfen kann man als Angelfisch natürlich besetzen, aber strebt man einen ausgewogenen, den ökologischen Gegebenheiten angepassten und sich selbst reproduzierenden Fischbestand an, sollte man auf Karpfen tunlichst verzichten.
Was den "Schwachsinn" mit den Stören betrifft, empfehle ich dir dringend einschlägige Literatur, mein Tipp, mal über den Europäischen Stör nachlesen und bei der Lektüre eventuell selbst darauf kommen, warum diese Tiere eigentlich keine *Option* für einen Teich sind...


----------



## White Carp (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nein, du weißt nicht wovon du redest! Karpfen kann man als Angelfisch natürlich besetzen, aber strebt man einen ausgewogenen, den ökologischen Gegebenheiten angepassten und sich selbst reproduzierenden Fischbestand an, sollte man auf Karpfen tunlichst verzichten.
> Was den "Schwachsinn" mit den Stören betrifft, empfehle ich dir dringend einschlägige Literatur, mein Tipp, mal über den Europäischen Stör nachlesen und bei der Lektüre eventuell selbst darauf kommen, warum diese Tiere eigentlich keine *Option* für einen Teich sind...




Natürlich muss alles ökologisch an die Gegebenheiten angepasst werden, sodass ein ausgewogener Fischbestand besteht, auch dass habe ich hier in meinem 1. Beitrag bereits erwähnt. Auf Karpfen verzichten ist totaler Schwachsinn, da sie den Pflanzenbestand in Grenzen halten und auch keinem 
Fischbestand schaden. Außerdem sind sie auch wie alle alle anderen Cypriniden, die von Raubfischen wie Hecht gefressen werden. Außerdem kannst du sowieso von keinem natürlichen 
Fischbestand sprechen, es ist ja sowieso so eine Art Angelteich, in diesen Fische besetzt werden sollen. 
Und es ist auch vollkommen egal was jetzt noch alles beigesetzt werden soll, da sowieso Forellen besetzt werden müssen, also kannst du so dein ökologisches System sowieso 
weitesgehend vergessen. Und ihr habt durchaus Recht, ich beschäftige mich wirklich nicht mit so einem Unsinn wie 
Bodenstruktur und dessen genauen Aufbau. 
Das warum ich hier überhaut geantwortet habe war, da Tai12 
einfach nach interesannten Satzfischen gefragt hat, was 
uns interessiert, oder nicht? Also brauchen wir auch gar nicht länger darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



White Carp schrieb:


> Wenn der See so klares Wasser hat ist es meist einer, der auf steinigen Grund liegt. Gut geeignet für Salmoniden!!!
> Gegen Karpfen kann eigentlich keiner was sagen, die gehöhren normalerweise in jedes Gewässer.





White Carp schrieb:


> Ich weiß wovon ich rede und fragt euch doch mal warum Karpfen überhaupt in Deutschland so oft besetzt werden
> Wenn man aber allerdings eine artenreiche Fischvielfalt haben möchte ist das mit den Stören eine Obtion.





White Carp schrieb:


> wenn es um Karpfen geht, dass ist mein  Spezialgebiet. Und ich brauch auch keine Fachliteratur zu  studieren,sorry, denn das ist etwas für Freaks die sich anstatt sie sich  ans Wasser setzten, Fachliteratur studieren.





White Carp schrieb:


> Auf Karpfen verzichten ist totaler Schwachsinn, da sie den Pflanzenbestand in Grenzen halten und auch keinem
> Fischbestand schaden.
> Also brauchen wir auch gar nicht länger darüber zu diskutieren.



Ist wirklich besser, nicht länger darüber zu diskutieren, gegen so viel geballtes Fachwissen ist einfach kein ankommen...
Gruß


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



> Ist wirklich besser, nicht länger darüber zu diskutieren, gegen so viel geballtes Fachwissen ist einfach kein ankommen...



Siehste deshalb hab ich damit erst gar nicht nicht angefangen!
Wenn einer schon "weißer Karpfen" heißt, so wird er auch vehement dafür eintreten, dass auch wirklich kein Gewässer von seinem Totemfisch verschont bleibt!

Jürgen


----------



## White Carp (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Hi, 
vergessen wir die ganze Diskussion einfach#h
Mal ganz ehrlich was bringt uns dieses ewige hin und her|kopfkrat
Letztendlich muss es Tai12 entscheiden. 

Wegen des Namen "White Carp" das soll nichts mit dem Adjektiv weise zu tun haben. Es ist einfach nur unser Team Name. 
Die Idee kam eigentlich von "Black Cat" nur das wir statt black 
white, also anstatt schwarz weis genommen haben und am Ende folgt einfach nur der Fisch dem wir nachstellen, der Karpfen.


----------



## Franky (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Mensch Jungs, lasst den Bengel doch ma...  Ihr ward doch auch mal jung und allwissend... :q:q:q


----------



## Knispel (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Withe Carp,

ich gebe dir einmal einen Tip : besuche erst einmal einen Gewässerwartegrundlehrgang, da lernst du so einiges über Bewirtschaftung und Besatzmaßnahmen. Wie sind z.B. die chemischen Parameter "Deines" Teiches usw., das spiel alles mit hinein. Ein Teich ist ein Ökosystem und kein Aquarium bzw. Spielzeug ...
Aber das tollste : so ein Lehrgang ist kostenlos und erweiter wie gesagt den geistigen Horizont gewaltig.


----------



## Tai12 (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Wow danke für die vielen Antworten 
Konnte bis jetzt sehr viele Infortmationen und 
Anregungen aus euren Antworten sammeln,
doch möchte wirklich nicht dass sich hier nun wegen mir 
Streit o.ä entwickelt :/ 

Und da ich nun schon einen groben Überblick bekommen hab kann ich ja mal ein paar Fische aufzählen die interessant sind 

Friedfische: 

-Rotfedern / Rotaugen

-Schleien

-evtl. 10 Karpfen 

Raubfische:

-Regenbogenforellen / evtl. ein paar Goldforellen

-Hechte weden leider schwer, da sie sich ja nicht mit den Forellen vertragen 


Wollte euch noch einmal fragen ob wirklich 10 - 15 Karpfen das Wasser alleine soo trüb machen können, obwohl er so groß ist ??


----------



## White Carp (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



Knispel schrieb:


> Withe Carp,
> 
> ich gebe dir einmal einen Tip : besuche erst einmal einen Gewässerwartegrundlehrgang, da lernst du so einiges über Bewirtschaftung und Besatzmaßnahmen. Wie sind z.B. die chemischen Parameter "Deines" Teiches usw., das spiel alles mit hinein. Ein Teich ist ein Ökosystem und kein Aquarium bzw. Spielzeug ...
> Aber das tollste : so ein Lehrgang ist kostenlos und erweiter wie gesagt den geistigen Horizont gewaltig.




Das, was ich in der Fischereiprüfung gelernt habe reicht mir vollkommen, ich will zwar einerseits viel über die Natur wissen 
und auch kennen, andererseits genieße ich die Stunden, die ich habe lieber am Wasser, da ich zurzeit wegen des Abiturstresses 
nicht viel Zeit habe. Da kann ich mich nicht noch mit so etwas  auseinandersetzen!!! Ich sammle lieber, wie ich es schon seit   einigen  Jahren mache, am Wasser meine Erfahrungen und lerne 
die Fischwelt besser kennen. Aber auch generell verbringe ich lieber die Zeit am Wasser und in der Natur. Wer solch einen Kurs gemacht hat, weis letztendlich mehr über die chemiesche Zusammensetzung  des Wassers und des Bodens, jedoch wird er nicht unbedingt das Verhalten der Fische besser kennen.   #h


----------



## Roy Digerhund (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Bitte bitte nicht aufhören zu diskutieren! Das könnte noch lustig werden...
Vielleicht erfahren wir mehr Weissheiten.

Für den TE:
Ich würde ebenfalls die Karpfen weglassen und dafür ein paar Schleien mehr einsetzen. So schaffst du dir ein Gewässer, welches es so (ohne Karpfen) nicht mehr oft gibt.
Hechte und Futterfische solltest du auch noch setzen. Die Idee mit Teichmuscheln und Bitterlingen finde ich auch eine sehr interessante Sache.
Und mal nebenbei herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Gewässer.
Gruss ROY


----------



## paule79 (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Hi,
ich habe auch mal mitgelesen,und zwar aus dem Grundweil wir gerade gestern einen Vortrag hatten wie wir unser Gewässer besetzen können/sollten.

Und ich muss sagen ,daß es ein sehr komplexes Thema ist.

Da ist nix mit einfach mal sagen:
Och ein bisschen hier von und ein bißchen davon.

Es haben viele Untersuchungen stattgefunden,beispielsweise: -Stellnetze über Nacht um den FISCHBESTAND EIN WENIG ZU BEURTEILEN
-Bodenproben und Wasserprobenmit Zugnetzen um das Nahrungsangebot auszuwerten
-Sauerstoffgehälter in verschiedenen Tiefen ermittelt
........
und das ganze einmal im Mai und einmal im September über zwei Jahre

Nun haben wir einen Besatzplan der sogar über den Fischereiverband bezuschußt wird,wenn wir uns dran halten.

Obwohl unser See sehr groß ist waren Fische wie Stör,Wels,Forellen etc als nicht gut für den See gesehen.

@White Carp


> Fals du dich in Deutschland auskennen solltest, nenne mir bitte
> mal ein Gewässer, wo es keine Karpfen gibt. Außerdem sind sie gut um die Krautbestände nicht überhand nehmen zu lassen
> Uns ist beispielsweise nahegelegt worden die Großkarpfenzu etnehmen,da Sie sehr viel Futter brauchen.


Genau,bevor die Karpfen an Muscheln,Krebse etc. gehen fressen Sie erst einmal die ganzen Krautbestände auf.

Uns ist ersmal nahegelegt worden die Großkarpfen aus dem Gewässer zu entnehmen,denn die brauchen 5xsoviel Futter um
zu wachsen als die Karpfen bis 10 PFD.
Zudem vertreiben die Großkarpfen die kleineren Fische von den Futterplätzen.

Was ich damit sagen will ist:
Kann man den See nicht vom Fischereiverband untersuchen lassen,um ihn anschließend vernünftig zu besetzen,bevor man "falsche " Fische einsetzt?

@Tai12


> Wollte euch noch einmal fragen ob wirklich 10 - 15 Karpfen das Wasser alleine soo trüb machen können, obwohl er so groß ist ??



Ich denke nicht,daß es die 10-15 Karpfenb sind,aber was ist wenn Sie nicht gefangen werden und sich fortpflanzen,wo ich von ausgehe wenn der Wasserstand so Stark schwankt? (durch Erwärmung) 
Ich halte auch die Schlei als besseren Fisch

Ci@o


----------



## Knispel (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



paule79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Uns ist ersmal nahegelegt worden die Großkarpfen aus dem Gewässer zu entnehmen,denn die brauchen 5x soviel Futter um zu wachsen als die Karpfen bis 10 PFD.
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt, aber bei der Durchführung läufst du denn in Gefahr, von einigen Radikalen gesteinigt, gevierteilt und bei lebendigen Leibes gekocht zu werden, von Anträgen wegen unehrenhaften Rausschmiss aus deinem Verein bzw. Morddrohungen ganz zuschweigen ....


----------



## Franky (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



paule79 schrieb:


> [..]
> Genau,bevor die Karpfen an Muscheln,Krebse etc. gehen fressen Sie erst einmal die ganzen Krautbestände auf.
> [..]



... und sind diese dann auch "futsch", geht es auch gerne an den Weissfischbestand... Karpfen auf Köfi oder Gummi ist in vielen Gewässern nichts ungewöhnliches - wobei ich nicht von "aussen gehakt", sondern "sauber genommen" spreche.
Da ich mich mit so einem Besatz komplett überfordert fühle, würde ich mich entweder über entsprechende Lehrgänge selbst schlau machen oder wenigstens den Rat eines echten Experten hinzuziehen. Am liebsten ist mir dabei die Kombi aus schlau machen und Experte.. 
Wenn man schon ein solch schön anmutendes Gewässerchen hat, würde ich das um Himmels Willen nicht mit "falschem" BEsatz kaputtmachen wollen.
Mir ist leider ein Fall bekannt, in dem jemand mangels Wissen seinen kleinen Teich (ca. 600 m²) kaputtgemacht hat. Erst Forellen und Zander eingesetzt, dann Karpfen (Koi- und Spiegel), dann gegen die Pflanzen 3 Graser und schlußendlich noch 4 Hechte, um dem "Kleinfisch" Herr zu werden...
Zuerst keine Pflanzen mehr (die Burschen haben selbst das harte Ufergras wechgemümmelt), dann vollkommen "verschlammte trübe Brühe", Forellen vermutlich von Hechten gefressen, die sich nicht fangen ließen, Zander abgetaucht auf ward nicht mehr gesehen... Nee nee - Zeit und Geld wären mir dafür zu schade!


----------



## paule79 (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*

@Knispel


> Stimmt, aber bei der Durchführung läufst du denn in Gefahr, von einigen  Radikalen gesteinigt, gevierteilt und bei lebendigen Leibes gekocht zu  werden, von Anträgen wegen unehrenhaften Rausschmiss aus deinem Verein  bzw. Morddrohungen ganz zuschweigen ....



sowas soll es wohl auch schon gegeben haben...
traurig aber wahr

es geht ja auch weiter,denn wieviel anfutter/Boilies verträgt ein Gewässer,und es ist schon erschreckend wie wenig es ist.


----------



## Knispel (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*



paule79 schrieb:


> @Knispel
> 
> 
> sowas soll es wohl auch schon gegeben haben...
> traurig aber wahr


 
paule - nicht *soll* es schon gegeben haben ....hat es schon gegeben, 100 %tig kein Anglerlatein#d


----------



## sebwu (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*

nabend,
schade das ich die bilder nicht sehen kann. 
so bleibt mir nur ein blick in meine glasskugel, ich glaube das der weiher nicht durch eine quelle sondern nur durch grundwasser gespeißt wird sonst sollte auch ein abfluss existieren. 
sollte es sich wirklich um grundwasser handeln würde ich dir raten die finger von den ehemaligen pazifischen lachsen zu lassen. da ja klares wasser und starker krautbewuchs vorhanden sein sollen würde ich auch auf schleien (möglichst einige geschlechtsreife) und wenig weißfisch als erstbesatz setzen. karpfen würd ich ganz lassen und im herbst einige einsömrige hechte setzen (einzeln).
mich würd mal interessieren wie es um den wirbellosenbestand steht, nicht nur wegen der rolle als futtertiere sondern weil du eventuel auch edelkrebse setzen könntest. so hättest du nicht nur interessante lebewesen in dem gewässer sondern auch eine äußerst schmackhafte gesundheitspolizei...



mfg sebwu


----------



## ayron (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Wenn der Karpfen als Futterfisch bei dir Verwendung finden sollte, rate ich dir dringend Welse um die 2m Marke zu besetzen:q

Trolololo Crapfishing4live



P.S Glückwunsch zum See und ich hoffe du tust das Richtige#h


----------



## BERND2000 (20. März 2012)

*AW: 5000 m² Teich (besetzen)*

Hallo TAI12

Wenn ich das so richtig überflogen habe, habt Ihr da einen Teich (?), von 5000 m² größe, 2-3 m tiefe, vielen Wasserpflanzen und Fadenalgen und recht klarem Wasser.
Nun sucht Ihr nach geeigneten Fischbesatz, da sich in dem Teich keine Fische mehr befinden.
Weiter wird/wurde der Teich nicht abgelassen.
Ganz  neu sah der Teich aber nicht aus, wenn ich das Bild noch richtig in Erinnerung habe.


Die erste Frage die ich mir stellen würde, wenn es sich nicht um ein neuangelegtes Gewässer handelt. 
Warum verdammt sind da keine Fische ?
Die Antwort ist dann sicher ein besonders wichtiger Punkt in der weiteren Planung des Besatzes.
Sind dort wirklich keine Fische, wäre meine zweite Frage.

Wenn es nun stimmt das da keine Fische vorkommen, ist das der Grund warum das Wasser so klar ist.
Erstens wird nichts aufgewühlt (z.B Karpfen), zweitens hält das Zooplankton(kaum Fressfeinde) das Wasser frei von Algen.
Solche Gewässer sind dann oft klar und Pflanzenreich.

Nun 0,5 ha Stillwasser sind ein geeigneter Lebensraum für viele Fischarten.
Wenn Ihr dort nun Fische einsetzt, wird dieses auch immer Auswirkung auf das Gewässer und bestehende Lebensgemeinschaften haben.
Die Fische werden aber die Lebensgemeinschaften abpuffern, sie fressen halt das Tierische Plankton, also bessere Bedingungen für alles was vom t.Plankton gefressen wird.
So aber werden auch Nahrstoffe wieder freigesetzt und der Stoffwechselreislauf im Gewässer verbessert.
Gut möglich das so mehr nischen entstehen und mehr Arten Lebensraum finden.
Das aber alles nur, wenn naturnah bewirtschaftet wird.

Schleie, Rotfeder, Karausche, Moderlischen in Laichfischgröße und 1 Jahr später einige kleine Hechte.
Das wären die heimischen Arten die ich besetzen würde.
Auf Rotauge (Planktonfresser)und Brachse (wühlt) würde ich bewusst verzichten.
Barsch, Gründling und Aal könnte auch noch hinzugesetzt werden, die  Bitterlinge aber nur wenn sich ausreichend Muscheln im Gewässer befinden.
Krebse könnten ebenfalls eingebracht werden.
(Achtung:Edelkrebse sind gemeint.)
Wichtig ist nun aber, weniger ist mehr.
Der Bestand sollte später nicht aus Besatzfischen bestehen, er sollte aus den Besatzfischen hervorgehen und sich selbst entwickeln.
Auch der Raubfischbestand eines solchen Gewässerers kann schnell übernutzt werden, dann aber ergäbe sich ein Überhang der Weißfische.  
Das alles würde so schätze ich 3-5 Jahre dauern, bis es ausreichend gut entwickelt ist.
So wäre es sicher vorbildhaft.

Ihr könnt natürlich auch etwas Abstriche machen.
Einige wenige Karpfen machen nicht viel aus.
Wenn da nun 50 k2 mitbesetzt werden, habt Ihr nach 1-2 jahren Fische zum Angeln.
Die trüben das Wasser etwas und sollten auch bald durch die Erfahrungen der Küche ausgedünnt werden.
50 Großkarpfen wären so denke ich später zu viel.
Auch einige Spaßfische wie Regenbogenforelle in der kühleren Jahreszeit sind sicher machbar, ob die aber den Sommer überstehen ist weniger sicher.
Bei den Grasern lasst die Finger wech, wenn es um die Bekämpfung der Wasserpflanzen geht.
Da zu sind die kein geeignetes Mittel, entweder sie vernichten die Pflanzen oder sie bekommen sie nicht in den Griff.
Als Nebenfisch in der Fleischerzeugung sind sie wohl zu gebrauchen, aber das ist Sache der Teichwirtschaft.
Die Möglichkeiten das Gewässer zu schädigen sind bei den Grasern viellfältig.

Wollt Ihr es lieber Bunter?
Es gibt viele Zierformen der genannten Arten.
Rotfeder mit Goldfeder tauschen.
Regenbogenforelle = Goldforelle
Karpfen = Koi oder Farbkarpfen
kosten nicht viel mehr, locken aber verdammt viel Ungeziefer an.
(oft nachts mit Rute und Eimer, nur selten mit Flügeln)


Tja, stellt sich die Frage ob später weitere Fischarten folgen sollen.
Störe, Welse, Zander, Graser sind möglich aber kein Muß.
(Gesetzliche Bestimmungen sind zu beachten)
In den meisten B.Ländern sind es Fremdfische, Störe, Graser und R.Forelle können sich aber nicht selbst vermehren.
Der Zander ist oft im Stillgewässer weniger  erfolgreich als der Wels.
Gegen beide Raubfische spricht aber die geringe Größe des Gewässerers.

Denn größten Fehler den Ihr machen konnt, ist nicht abwarten zu können.
Oder gleich im Ersten Jahr den optimalen Nutzen erziehlen zu wollen.
Wenn da ersteinmal durch zu viel Besatz alles durch einander gekommen ist, werdet Ihr immer weiter nachbessern müssen.

Lasst auch die Finger von Fachbüchern der Teichwirtschaft bei den Besatzmengen sind sie euch keine Hilfe.(Bei anderen Dingen sicherlich)
Dort werden Maximalmengen angegeben, die ein naturnahes Gewässer nicht erziehlen wird.

Viel Erfolg, ihr macht das schon.
#h

Für die Karpfenhasser und Karpfenfreunde.
Die Menge macht das Gift.


----------

